# She wont trust me ):



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi , i got my 1st Female dumbo rat about 3 months ago.Shes absolutely adorable but she just wont trust me  .By this i mean shes not affectionate i.e she wont come anywhere near me when i let her out , if i try to get her out of her cage she hides in the most awkward place so i cant.If i walk in the room she hides.She lives in a huge cage in my bedroom so she sees/smells me alot , there is no loud noise.I handle her everyday when i can get her out and stroke her gently or scritch her behind the ears but shes always looking for a way to get away from me.Ive tried the treat technique but she wont take them from me.Im getting really frustrated because ive heard rats are affectionate animals that love humans but mine seems the opposite and at the moment its no fun atall.It seems i do all the work that comes with having a rat but get no reward.I know rats are ideally kept in pairs or more but am having trouble finding another female anywhere.Until then i welcome any other advice that could help me and Pinky get on better...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Try holding her for a least twenty minutes a day. If she is too scared to let you do this, try giving her a place to hide on or near you. This could be a hoodie pocket, a hood, on your shoulder, in a pouch that you have with you... Wait until the rat's willing to come out on their own before you put them back in the cage. You can try giving her treats while she's out, if she'll take them, or in the cage, make sure she associates you with the yummies. You can also take something that smells like you, an old T-shirt or something you've carried with you or slept with, and put it in the cage so she gets used to your smell.

Also, where do you hold her? Near the cage? Try moving away, so she's not constantly trying to get home.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

keep trying to find another female rat since she sounds like a timid one. There are a few rats that are total followers and act absolutely paralysed when kept on their own. The transformation of these rats when they get a companion can be amazing.

What area are you located? Maybe someone can suggest something?


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for your replies.Um, i hold her pretty far away from the cage and carry her on my shoulder alot so most of the time she cant even see the cage.Ive already taken your advice Forensic of putting an old t shirt in her cage so ill see how that goes and post back.
And in reply to lilspaz68 (cool nick!) , im trying my hardest to find her some friends but there is only one pet store near me that sells rats so its just a matter of waiting.They had a couple females last week but they were albinos with red eyes and they freaked me out , i know Pinky prob wouldnt have cared but im really not keen on this variety , they give me the willies !
Thanks again for your advice , im starting right away.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

you've already gotten good advice, so i don't have anything to add. 
the main thing is to get her a companion, which you're already planning on doing. 
make sure to quarantine the new ratty for 3 weeks before introducing them, and introduce them on neutral territory.
good luck!


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

I had some new advice today on how to get my rat to bond better but it sounds a bit cruel so i thought id run it by you guys.Basically i was told to take away all food items from the cage and only let her eat what she is prepared to take from me.This way she will understand i am a provider of sorts and build up a reliance on me.What do you guys think of this method ?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

That's the ultimate in 'forced' socialization. I wouldn't go that far just yet. Especially if she's very skittish, poor thing may not eat for days. And that's just cruel.

I'd just try a pouch for a while... carry her around.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool , i thought it sounded a bit extreme.Glad i ran it by you guys first , nice to have advice on-hand from people who actually know their stuff !


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

Hm. I don't think this is as cruel as the food thing, but the other idea I've heard of with forced socialoization is taking away their 'hidey houses' so that when she tries to hide, she has to face you, or something... Just something I heard. I'd ask someone who has rats first ^w^

I personally think the albino ones are cuties. The only reason their eyes are pink is because it's totally lacking pigment.

I hope you and your rattie bond! ^-^


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Pink eyed whites really grow on you after a while... at first I thought they were a bit creepy as well.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally sucess ! for the last week or so ive been following you guys advice of putting an old t shirt ive worn into her cage and also getting her out and carrying her under my hoody/in my hoody pocket and for the 1st time today when i put my hand in the cage to feed her she came running out to greet me , climbed up my sleeve and perched on my shoulder ! I was so chuffed i offered her a treat and she took it right out my hand (she never does that!)
I carried her on my shoulder around the house for a bit and she started cleaning herself on me , which i guess means their pretty settled.So thanks you guys , youve made a dude very happy ! i just hope it continues , so im keeping with the rewarding good behaviour with treats,fingers crossed !


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh yeah , hopefully my pics are up by now so if anyone knows what pattern type Pinky is itd be good to know , cheers !


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks like 'husky' markings to me, but I've never seen a husky/roan marked rat in real life to compare.


----------

